# Still not able to re-introduce the rats



## dionkasper (Nov 28, 2015)

2 week ago I had to separate my two male rats because one had suddenly become very aggressive and attacked my other younger male, injuring him. He then proceeded to bite me. This is very unusual for him. They had been living fine together for almost 2 months prior, with increased aggression and fighting in the week leading up to the full on attack. Nugget, the aggressor was neutered a week later. Yesterday he received a clean bill of health from the vet and I was excited to start introductions today... However all this was delayed when my other fuzzbutt managed to hurt himself (cut himself in free-time I believe, and it got infected). He's on antibiotics now (started today) and the vet says I have to wait a week before reuniting my two ratties. I understand this but it reeeally sucks. 

I feel terrible for them because my alternative cage is considerably smaller than the main cage, so poor little Nugget doesn't have much stretch room. Not to mention they went from getting 4+ hours of free out of cage time a day to only 2 ish each (couldn't have happened at a worst time as I'm a med student and exams are killer). 

So they're alone still, Nugget is stuck in a small cage, and Nameless is turning up his nose at every one of my attempts to slip him meds without force feeding his stubborn butt, and I feel like a terrible rat mama because I realize they're social creatures and in lieu of a companion should have at least 4 hours of free time a day...


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Please don't feel bad, none of it is your fault. A couple weeks apart is not going to going to negatively affect them


----------



## MissSix (Jul 8, 2014)

Sometimes two rats just won't get along. That's what my vet told me when I asked her (and she's had rats for years). 
As someone who has had to keep my only two rats separated for months, it hasn't caused any psychological damage. So long as they still get affection they will survive. Since yours are still getting a good amount of out time and I'm sure they are getting loads of affection. They know you love them, and that is what counts.

It may take a long time to get them to accept each other again, or they might just never get along. It's nothing you have much control over.


----------



## dionkasper (Nov 28, 2015)

Thanks guys! I know its been a week but I did read your responses and thank you so much for the encouragement. With Vet's approval I attempted to re-introduce them yesterday and it went great! They went right back to the way things were before - Right now they are sleeping cuddled up together and I am so happy. I used the carrier method again (figured it was best to start right back at square 1). They are in the medium cage right now and there has still been no boxing or puffing up are horrible squeaks. I am very relieved that having Nugget neutered worked. He's actually become so affectionate since then - he will just sit on my lap and lick me, or during free time come and curl up next to me. Nameless is the same little rascal he's always been, and not even his infection slowed him down. Glad they're both happy and healthy now, and we can go back hopefully in a few days to our normal routine.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

I'm happy it is going so well


----------

